# Site General > Site Info >  Negative reputation

## Shaffer

_"that was uncalled for"_ <~neg reputation I recieved for the "are snakes ticklish?" thread. Someone tell me what was "uncalled for" here and I'll delete what I said. If it was that bad, the moderators would have deleted it within a few minutes of being posted. Thank you!

----------


## rabernet

If you click on the link to the thread where you received the reputation, it takes you to the exact post that they gave you positive or negative reputation on.

----------


## Shaffer

i see, thank you!

----------


## Melicious

I have a seriously problem with these negative reputation points.  I recieved them as well for supposedly sucking up to Adam.  THAT kind of negative feedback is uncalled for.  If this person who was so willing to negatively rep me actually sat down and negatively repped other people for the same thing, which I don't believe I was sucking up to Adam, then half the forum would supposedly be negatively repped against.  

My comment was not to suck up to Adam.  If I wanted to suck up to Adam, I'd continuously tell him how wonderful he was, how beautiful his snakes are, how lucky I am to even be able to type to him, have brief phone convos, etc.  

And for the record, he was not being rude on the above-mentioned thread. There's my .02.

----------


## Nate

Well your rep says you're welcome around here so I wouldn't stress out about it.  I got a negative rep a while back that simply said "lol"....best thing you can do is move on and don't let it get to you.

----------


## Smulkin

If you have issues with particular reputation hits PM me and I can look into it.

Not to  open myself up to an onslaught here (which I am doing anyway) but I will check what I can in the time I have.  It's no more perfect a system than any other - but if there are individuals consistently abusing or misusing it they will be effectively *neutered* and will no longer be able affect others' reputation.

----------


## Melicious

> Well your rep says you're welcome around here so I wouldn't stress out about it.  I got a negative rep a while back that simply said "lol"....best thing you can do is move on and don't let it get to you.


It's just the childishness behind it.  I feel like I'm in middle school and some boy or girl is laughing and pointing at me, chanting, "Melanie loves Adam!  Melanie loves Adam!"  It's simply uncalled for.  -Rolls eyes.-

And thank you, Smulkin...I didn't mean for you to get involved.

----------


## Smulkin

> And thank you, Smulkin...I didn't mean for you to get involved.




'Tis me job, lass!

----------


## TekWarren

Smulk, I won't go into my feelings on "rep systems" on forums again but some forums allow the members to dissable rep on their account. Not sure how the operators here feel about that but I personally like this option and it gives members the option not to participate in such systems.

----------


## joepythons

When i first become a member here i was hit with some negative rep points because i said something someone misunderstood.Well i posted in this section asking about it and was told the rep points are giving for good helpfull posts and negative rep points are giving for making negative or false comments.It was also explained to me that someone could view if you are a knowledgable member or a have no idea what your talking about member.Like the one comment states "you might want to think before you post" kinda gives the person a wake up call before they just ramble on about nothing of any sense.I see nothing wrong with having this reputation system and think it would be useless letting members choose if they want it or not.For example say joepythons(yes me lol) comes on here one day and tells everyone you had better listen to me bacause i know what i am talking about when it comes to keeping a rattlesnake! I have never owned a rattler in my life so how could i comment on them.Myself i would give this person(joepythons lol) a negative rep points since i know for a fact his info is false.Thanks

----------


## cassandra

> It's just the childishness behind it.  I feel like I'm in middle school and some boy or girl is laughing and pointing at me, chanting, "Melanie loves Adam!  Melanie loves Adam!"  It's simply uncalled for.  -Rolls eyes.-
> 
> And thank you, Smulkin...I didn't mean for you to get involved.


Don't sweat it, chica...I love Adam too, but...I love to *abuse* Adam. *smack*  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Entropy

I got a negative point because evidently something I said in a thread was pointless. 
I honestly only noticed these a few weeks ago, doesn't really bother me as ya can't please everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Jeanne

Here are threads involving the rep system, figured it may help to clear up questions for those of you who may not understand how it works, and it may also clear up other issues brought up in this thread.
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/searc...searchid=99880

----------


## lillyorchid

Jeanne, that link does not work.  :Confused2:

----------


## Smulkin

This one ought to:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=32121

It is already stickied.

----------


## Jeanne

> Jeanne, that link does not work.


Hmm, it works fine for me....

All I did was go to the top of this forum, and use the search..key word...reputation..... gave a a list of threads where this was discussed among members and site staff, etc.

----------


## Smulkin

You had posted your search results - it was some cookie'd action.

No worries.

----------


## Jeanne

> You had posted your search results - it was some cookie'd action.
> 
> No worries.


Hehehe...  I should have figured that!

----------


## bchapman

Same thing happened to me too for something I slipped up and said.. I didn't even realise the reputation thing yesterday when I went to my control panel... All I could do was apologise :\

----------


## recycling goddess

most likely everyone here has received negative feedback at one time or another... you can't please everyone after all!  :Smile:  

i think it's a good program... just my 2 cents.

----------


## rabernet

I've been negative rep'd twice - both by new users that didn't care for the advice I offered them. The funny thing is, I also got positive rep'd for the same posts from other members!  :Sweeet:

----------


## mr~python

i have, the most recent was for "kissing butt" (to Adam i guess.). i dont know who it was (actually im pretty sure i do but i dont want to say and get him all mad to give me more, LOL).

doesnt really bother me much. im still a "a face we're always glad to see" :Rock on:

----------


## joepythons

> I've been negative rep'd twice - both by new users that didn't care for the advice I offered them. The funny thing is, I also got positive rep'd for the same posts from other members!


Now this is a real problem.The new people come on here and ask for advice and when they get something they do not want to hear they neg rep someone  :Mad:  .Please correct me if i am wrong isnt there a time span new people have to be here before they can give rep points at all? I had a newbie give me a rep for helping her with her snake but i noticed it did not change the number of rep points :eek: .The majority of the time when i give rep points i make a comment then /joepythons so they know its from me.I am not doing this for the possibility of getting return points i just feel its more personal knowing who it came from.

----------


## JLC

> Now this is a real problem.The new people come on here and ask for advice and when they get something they do not want to hear they neg rep someone  .Please correct me if i am wrong isnt there a time span new people have to be here before they can give rep points at all?


It is true that new people can't affect "rep points"...however, they can still utilize the rep system to leave comments, either positive or negative.  So something may LOOK like a neg rep hit from a new person, but if the little box beside it is grey, then no points were actually given or taken away.

----------


## joepythons

> It is true that new people can't affect "rep points"...however, they can still utilize the rep system to leave comments, either positive or negative. So something may LOOK like a neg rep hit from a new person, but if the little box beside it is grey, then no points were actually given or taken away.


Judy,thanks thats what i thought.You are such a nice person to respond to our questions in such a fast manner.(whispers i hope i do not get any neg butt kissing points  :Giggle:   :Giggle:   :Giggle:  ) lol.Yes i am being goofy  :Fishslap:   :Fishslap:   :Fishslap:

----------


## JLC

> Judy,thanks thats what i thought.You are such a nice person to respond to our questions in such a fast manner.(whispers i hope i do not get any neg butt kissing points    ) lol.Yes i am being goofy


Hehehehe....my pleasure.  :Wink:

----------


## SPJ

> When i first become a member here i was hit with some negative rep points because i said something someone misunderstood.


Are you sure it wasn't because of one of your pictures? :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:   :Bolt:

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Are you sure it wasn't because of one of your pictures?


Now that is really funny! ... I like it ... Positive rep points for you!!!  :Wink: 

-adam

----------


## Gecko Den

(IMHO) The only real problem with the rep system here, in it's current state, is the lack of accountability. You can bet that if the people knew that their neg. rep points wouldn't be anonymous and the person receiving the neg. rep could see who was dishing out the points, people would think twice before dropping negative reputation. That's why I try to always leave my name after I leave rep points, good or bad, but sometimes I do forget that the person can't see who gave them the comment. I forget the reason why, but in another thread somewhere, the site admin explained why they choose to keep the persons id hidden, and I'm too lazy tonight to go find what that reason was.... :Razz:

----------


## JLC

> (IMHO) The only real problem with the rep system here, in it's current state, is the lack of accountability. You can bet that if the people knew that their neg. rep points wouldn't be anonymous and the person receiving the neg. rep could see who was dishing out the points, people would think twice before dropping negative reputation. That's why I try to always leave my name after I leave rep points, good or bad, but sometimes I do forget that the person can't see who gave them the comment. I forget the reason why, but in another thread somewhere, the site admin explained why they choose to keep the persons id hidden, and I'm too lazy tonight to go find what that reason was....


Rep points are anonymous (unless the person giving them chooses to sign their name) in order to prevent games of "payback" or whatnot.  HOWever....if you feel like you have a legitimate issue with an anonymous rep-hit that you've gotten, please feel free to contact an admin about it and explain.  They're not anonymous to us, so we will know if someone is abusing the system or not.

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> (IMHO) The only real problem with the rep system here, in it's current state, is the lack of accountability. You can bet that if the people knew that their neg. rep points wouldn't be anonymous and the person receiving the neg. rep could see who was dishing out the points, people would think twice before dropping negative reputation. That's why I try to always leave my name after I leave rep points, good or bad, but sometimes I do forget that the person can't see who gave them the comment. I forget the reason why, but in another thread somewhere, the site admin explained why they choose to keep the persons id hidden, and I'm too lazy tonight to go find what that reason was....


I agree Sam ... I always leave my name as well ... Too many people are billy bad aces "behind the scenes" ... Show the names, lets see who the "tough guys" really are.

-adam

----------


## Nate

OK so I havn't gotten any negative rep points.  Someone gave me reputation that said "lol" but it was gray...so was it a person that hadn't been here very long that tried to leave negative?

----------


## JLC

> OK so I havn't gotten any negative rep points. Someone gave me reputation that said "lol" but it was gray...so was it a person that hadn't been here very long that tried to leave negative?


More likely was trying to leave a postive mark because he thought something you said was funny.  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

> It is true that new people can't affect "rep points"...however, they can still utilize the rep system to leave comments, either positive or negative. So something may LOOK like a neg rep hit from a new person, but if the little box beside it is grey, then no points were actually given or taken away.


Yup, that's basically all that happened. You just have to chuckle to yourself and move on!

----------


## stangs13

I got posotive rep points cause of Adam bieng "ignorant". LOL!!!!!


I laughed so hard!!!  :Smile:   And Adam got a negative for it!!  LOL!!! 

I think your right . Who ever gives out Negatives should poast there sn/name.

I got one for preaching...lol!!!

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> I got posotive rep points cause of Adam bieng "ignorant". LOL!!!!!


I'd rather be ignorant than "ball-less" (pythons of course).  :Wink:   :Sweeet: 

-adam

----------


## stangs13

> I'd rather be ignorant than "ball-less" (pythons of course).  
> 
> -adam


Ditto :Wink:  . 

Is that why you wont sell me a water bowl ?? LOL!! Cause you may loose a ball? 

hehe.

----------


## joepythons

> Are you sure it wasn't because of one of your pictures?


Awwwwwwww Steve thats just wrong  :Irked2:   :Tears:   :Neener:   :Neener:

----------


## joepythons

> Now that is really funny! ... I like it ... Positive rep points for you!!! 
> 
> -adam


Hey no help from the cracker club :Razz:  .Negative butt kissing points for you  :Raspberries:   :Razz:   :Razz:  lol

----------


## joepythons

Wow i just checked my rep points and i received some positive rep points for being a butt kisser to JLC :Fest2:   :Fest2:   :Fest2:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:  .

----------


## Nate

One more thing i'm curious about. 

these little green dots:



What does it mean when you have 2 side by side?  I haven't seen anyone with 3 or more yet.

----------


## joepythons

> One more thing i'm curious about. 
> 
> these little green dots:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean when you have 2 side by side? I haven't seen anyone with 3 or more yet.


Nate,are you seeing things?  Just messing with ya :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nate

Joe they're under people's "location"....

Yes i am seeing something in my right eye......red....oh i know why.................  :Fishslap:

----------


## joepythons

> Joe they're under people's "location"....
> 
> Yes i am seeing something in my right eye......red....oh i know why.................


Nate, i know exactly what you were refering to  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## recycling goddess

it refers to how long you've been a member as well as how many positive rep points you have  :Wink:

----------


## joepythons

> it refers to how long you've been a member as well as how many positive rep points you have


So that proves Adam has been here since before time began  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  .Adam the old man of ball-pythons .net lol  :Party on:

----------


## SPJ

> Awwwwwwww Steve thats just wrong


No......... Wrong is what Zoomed iguana food smells like.
Bobby recommends it but forgets to tell you he has no sense of smell.
Ugh. Nasty.

----------


## joepythons

> No......... Wrong is what Zoomed iguana food smells like.
> Bobby recommends it but forgets to tell you he has no sense of smell.
> Ugh. Nasty.


Well that says it all,if Bobby recommends it then its really nasty  :Razz:  .Remember Bobby is a redneck hick  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## jknudson

My only time receiving negative rep points I was making a sarcastic/humorous remark to someone's post...they must not've had a sense of humor, I got hit with the red square...even after I put>  :Razz:   :Wink:   to tell I was obviously joking.  

Sometimes I don't like the reputation system, but luckily there are good measures to make sure people aren't abusing it...and afterall the positive reputation points normally outweigh the negatives.

And I agree if you're going to put negative points put your name with it.

-Jason

----------


## Naf Eeknay

> If you have issues with particular reputation hits PM me and I can look into it.
> 
> Not to open myself up to an onslaught here (which I am doing anyway) but I will check what I can in the time I have. It's no more perfect a system than any other - but if there are individuals consistently abusing or misusing it they will be effectively *neutered* and will no longer be able affect others' reputation.


Yeah... I got a negative also and  I hardly ever give advice... still relearning! Why is it that anyone can post negative reps to your account anonymously? I admit I haven't read every post in this thread so it may have already been answered. BTW, they just posted a negative to my rep but I didn't see anywhere in the thread where anything negative was said.

Peace!

----------


## joepythons

> Yeah... I got a negative also and I hardly ever give advice... still relearning! Why is it that anyone can post negative reps to your account anonymously? I admit I haven't read every post in this thread so it may have already been answered. BTW, they just posted a negative to my rep but I didn't see anywhere in the thread where anything negative was said.
> 
> Peace!


Sometimes what may seem like nothing is wrong in the post to you may be viewed differant by others.Not saying this is the case,just giving a example.

----------


## JLC

> it refers to how long you've been a member as well as how many positive rep points you have


In this case, the little green squares are strictly an indication of rep-points.  If you hover your mouse over it, you'll see a little pop-up quote that gives an indication of that persons rep points.  Two squares means they have reached 100 points.

----------


## recycling goddess

oh okay. i thought it was also once you've been here a year you get another square. 

thanks for clearing that up judy!

----------


## Naf Eeknay

> Sometimes what may seem like nothing is wrong in the post to you may be viewed differant by others.Not saying this is the case,just giving a example.


Yeah but that's my point. If they think it is bad advice don't you think that they should say it in the thread so that others would know? Seems kind of cowardly to give negative feedback but not say so in the post. 
IMO It's kind of like  :Rochambeaux:  

HEHE!!

Peace

----------


## joepythons

> Yeah but that's my point. If they think it is bad advice don't you think that they should say it in the thread so that others would know? Seems kind of cowardly to give negative feedback but not say so in the post. 
> IMO It's kind of like  
> 
> HEHE!!
> 
> Peace


I agree :Razz:  .I will not hesitate to point out incorrect advice giving as long as i know 100% that it is infact incorrect.No matter how the system is setup its going to be misused one way or another  :Irked2:  .To tell you the truth i feel the MAJORITY of the members here on this site are fair when they decide to use the rep system.You can disagree with someone without the fear of retaliation from them or there buddies  :Wink:  .

----------


## tigerlily

I don't think it's beneficial to sit and worry about every bad hit you've taken.  You can't please everyone all the time.  It's just impossible.   

There are limitations to the rep system.  By it's nature, it is very subjective.  Most times things even out.  If you feel that you've been the subject of vindictive points, then please contact an admin/mod.

----------


## jglass38

> I don't think it's beneficial to sit and worry about every bad hit you've taken.  You can't please everyone all the time.  It's just impossible.   
> 
> There are limitations to the rep system.  By it's nature, it is very subjective.  Most times things even out.  If you feel that you've been the subject of vindictive points, then please contact an admin/mod.


Exactly!  I get dinged all the time and I'm a damn superstar.  Figure that out!  I actually don't mind the rep system so much the way its implemented here.  When I am an ass, feel free to tell me!  Much love...

----------


## joepythons

> Exactly! I get dinged all the time and I'm a damn superstar. Figure that out! I actually don't mind the rep system so much the way its implemented here. When I am an ass, feel free to tell me! Much love...


Jamie your a buttmuncher :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## jglass38

> Jamie your a buttmuncher


What I do in my free time is no business of yours, sir.

----------


## Melicious

Good input.  I just find it obnoxious when people are being vindictive.

----------


## joepythons

> What I do in my free time is no business of yours, sir.


 :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :Rochambeaux:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Once again Jamie you crack me up lol.

----------


## jglass38

> Once again Jamie you crack me up lol.


I crack me up as well...

----------


## tigerlily

A high rep doesn't make anyone a great person.  Reputation is just one tool for newcomers to evaluate the person giving advice.  There's no secret club you get into once you hit a certain point... sorry.

----------


## jglass38

> A high rep doesn't make anyone a great person.  Reputation is just one tool for newcomers to evaluate the person giving advice.  There's no secret club you get into once you hit a certain point... sorry.


Umm..I disagree!  I have a high rep and am a great person.  Coincidence?  I think not!

----------


## tigerlily

> Umm..I disagree!  I have a high rep and am a great person.  Coincidence?  I think not!


You were just as great when you had a lower rep too.  So nah!   :Raspberries:

----------


## joepythons

> Umm..I disagree! I have a high rep and am a great person. Coincidence? I think not!


O please :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,someone get a shovel its getting to deep in here  :Giggle:   :Fishslap:

----------


## jglass38

> You were just as great when you had a lower rep too.  So nah!


Aww..You are so sweet..Come here and give me a hug..  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tigerlily

I'll be right over.   :Blow kiss:   :Hug:

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> There's no secret club you get into once you hit a certain point... sorry.


Now I'm ticked ... You mean to tell me I've been lied to for all these years? Now that's a DAGGER!  :ROFL: 

-adam

----------


## Shaffer

amazing what happens after 3 days without the internet.  I come back and this thread is on it's 7th page. hmmm

----------


## joepythons

> amazing what happens after 3 days without the internet. I come back and this thread is on it's 7th page. hmmm


O yea and its still going like the Energizer bunny  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## tigerlily

> Now I'm ticked ... You mean to tell me I've been lied to for all these years? Now that's a DAGGER! 
> 
> -adam


Nope, it's all been a horrible lie.  I'll personally take the culprit out back for a sound beating.   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

> When I am an ass, feel free to tell me! Much love...


Yeah, but you're MY ass!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

> Yeah, but you're MY ass!


Woohoo!  They like me, they really like me!  :Razz:

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> I'll personally take the culprit out back for a sound beating.


Promises promises.  :Love: 

-adam

----------


## rabernet

> Woohoo! They like me, they really like me!


Most of the time!  :Long tongue:

----------


## Rapture

I didn't know reputation points existed until I joined this board. I got one right when I joined and haven't gotten any more since.

----------


## kittyish

i belong to another site which is a game clan site and we all love our rep... but when i came here and recieved a bad rep point cause my grammar suks when i type thats B.S. i play pc games rts to be specific and i dont have time nor care enough to use proper grammar.... when i type up a resume or something important then i care .... but this stuck up behavior shows that my place isnt here... ty all for the info on my snakes see ya l8ers.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jglass38

> i belong to another site which is a game clan site and we all love our rep... but when i came here and recieved a bad rep point cause my grammar suks when i type thats B.S. i play pc games rts to be specific and i dont have time nor care enough to use proper grammar.... when i type up a resume or something important then i care .... but this stuck up behavior shows that my place isnt here... ty all for the info on my snakes see ya l8ers.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bye!  

We hardly knew ye....

----------


## Slithers

so ur gonna leave cuz 1 person on a msg board gave you some neg rep points???

oooook. 

i do agree with you, however, that this is not a message board intended for tutoring students at spelling.  Durrr...its a herp site.  Lets leave it that way people, not everyone is a perfect speller.

----------


## Shaun J

> i belong to another site which is a game clan site and we all love our rep... but when i came here and recieved a bad rep point cause my grammar suks when i type thats B.S. i play pc games rts to be specific and i dont have time nor care enough to use proper grammar.... when i type up a resume or something important then i care .... but this stuck up behavior shows that my place isnt here... ty all for the info on my snakes see ya l8ers.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's one of the reasons why some people don't take the hobby seriously, is because when someone types " lyk dis", we all look lazy and whatnot.

It's bad enough people don't care for snakes, lets not make them think we're lazy too. I don't bash someone for their grammar, but when someone tries to take the short way out for every word, it makes posts hard to read and people will just skip your posts...





> Bye! 
> 
> We hardly knew ye....


i second that...  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> i belong to another site which is a game clan site and we all love our rep... but when i came here and recieved a bad rep point cause my grammar suks when i type thats B.S. i play pc games rts to be specific and i dont have time nor care enough to use proper grammar.... when i type up a resume or something important then i care .... but this stuck up behavior shows that my place isnt here... ty all for the info on my snakes see ya l8ers.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't know if you'll ever read this if you've really left, but I hope you do. 

Actually, we frown heavily on people that pick on other people's spelling and grammar.  However, at times, folks may make suggestions that would help the poster get their point across more readily...such as a suggestion to please use punctuation...or to note that a post filled with "game-speak" might get overlooked by a lot of members here because they really don't like reading it.  Those sorts of suggestions are not being critical, but are attempting to be helpful. 

It's entirely up to the person posting how much effort they want to put into their spelling and grammar....and the return they get on that effort will often show. 

All that being said....if you actually read this thread, I would hope it had come across to you that we do not tolerate abuse of the rep system and if you feel it was used incorrectly (as it sounds like it was!) then you could have sent a PM to any staff member to check it out and get the situation taken care of.  But we can't fix these things if they're not brought to our attention. 

If you want to let one grouchy apple dictate your impression of an entire forum's community....well then, good luck wherever you go.  :Wink:

----------


## kittyish

ok then picture this scenario... in bed for the past 2 days all doped up on nyquil and hot toties because i was sicker than a dog... found a great site that i am trying to cozy into as my third home with ppl who are as crazy about exotics as i am... found some great advice for tank set up that i am anxious to try as soon as my nose stops drippin... go to put up an ava on my acct and see me in the red with this to be said "grammar is your friend so please use it". when i saw that the first thought was "now just who the heck do you think you are" amongst other things... i know i shoulda stepped back, took a breather and blown my still drippin nose that is also buggin the bejeebus outta me... i wrote out of the heat of the moment and all i would like to say to that person is he is the link to the clan site where the only grammar thats good is in poilcies and laws and where in all the posts and threads are simular to this in how i type http://www.warriornation.net/Forum/index.php ... and to please post a pic of your monitor with all the grammar corrections cause i need a good phlem filled laugh  :Razz:  i know that that post was childish and extreme and am more than willing to admit that... but place yourself in my shoes and i am pretty sure that you would feel or think the same way i did when i saw that.... i woulda responded better if some1 had just told me that through a pm instead of tarnishing my rep points .... in warriornation we pride ourselves on the rep system and i know that this isnt warriornation and now know not to take this personal ... thats where i was coming from and the point i shoulda made earlier.... and as for too lazy to type i am not that lazy when i care for as big of family as i have .... and like i said on posts and replies i am not here to get an A+ on grammar but get better knowledge about my snakes...

----------


## kittyish

sry bout the double post thought that i lost it and retyped it didnt know the 1st one went through ffs :/

----------


## bchapman

> I don't know if you'll ever read this if you've really left, but I hope you do. 
> 
> Actually, we frown heavily on people that pick on other people's spelling and grammar.  However, at times, folks may make suggestions that would help the poster get their point across more readily...such as a suggestion to please use punctuation...or to note that a post filled with "game-speak" might get overlooked by a lot of members here because they really don't like reading it.  Those sorts of suggestions are not being critical, but are attempting to be helpful. 
> 
> It's entirely up to the person posting how much effort they want to put into their spelling and grammar....and the return they get on that effort will often show. 
> 
> All that being said....if you actually read this thread, I would hope it had come across to you that we do not tolerate abuse of the rep system and if you feel it was used incorrectly (as it sounds like it was!) then you could have sent a PM to any staff member to check it out and get the situation taken care of.  But we can't fix these things if they're not brought to our attention. 
> 
> If you want to let one grouchy apple dictate your impression of an entire forum's community....well then, good luck wherever you go.


forgive me for being ignorant... but what is game speak?  :Smile:

----------


## kittyish

short words like ffs and fgg or ffg or ffa etc., and while in battle giving your partner orders that are abbreviated... very incomplete thoughts and sentance structure is out the window from that point...

----------


## bchapman

> short words like ffs and fgg or ffg or ffa etc., and while in battle giving your partner orders that are abbreviated... very incomplete thoughts and sentance structure is out the window from that point...


ffs? fgg? ffa = free for all?

battle? are you talking about online games or some new movement that i am unaware of

----------


## mr~python

battle games are awesome. i used to play delta force black hawk down. dont play it anymore though.

----------


## kittyish

> ffs? fgg? ffa = free for all?
> 
> battle? are you talking about online games or some new movement that i am unaware of


for f*** sakes
fun good game
you got the last one right
for fun game
cw = clan war
mh=map hacker
you can find these terms on command and conquer zero hour along with many others.... online games ...

----------


## SnakeySnakeSnake

My comments on the rep system:


*Purple* *elephants* *parade* *on* *command*.


That is all...

----------


## JLC

To my way of seeing it, "game speak" is most sorts of "shorthand" people use instead of words.  There are a number of acronyms that are fully accepted "net speak" such as LOL and ROFL or BRB.  

But an example of "game speak" may be:

c u l8er (see you later)
wut r u doing? (what are you doing?)
w8 4 me (wait for me)

Which, when you're typing in the lightening fast atmosphere of a real-time game....makes sense.  But when you're typing in full paragraphs and communicating with people who, for the most part, are unfamiliar with such "spelling"....well, it definitely tends to put people off. 

As I've mentioned before....it's entirely up to the person writing how much effort they want to put into communication.  But I would hope everyone making that choice will keep their audience in mind....as well as keep in mind the purpose of this forum, which is _communication_ rather than gameplay.  If you still want to type "lazy" or whatever....just realize that many of us may skim over or skip entirely what you're trying to say....and you may get more than one request asking you to speak more clearly.

----------


## sweety314

All well and good, but not all of us specialize and therefore won't understand your thoughts.


Like any other sys., the rep points have good and bad and users and abusers.

I'm here to learn better troubleshooting and husbandry skills for my snakes, and get some (great, thanks Brian & Rusty) ideas for running my new rescue biz, and ideas of how to do things when I get the breeding biz started...(thanks Adam and Gerry!) and to make new friends.  :Smile:  (Sheree, Nate, Razzle, etc. etc. etc. ad  :Puke:  nauseum) hee hee hee

----------


## sweety314

Whooooooops....Judy just does it faster! :razz:



Much LESS confusion and misunderstanding if you don't take the shorthand to extremes. Not everyone knows Gregg shorthand for dictation, so text books aren't written in it.

The first lesson in technical report writing is write to the level of your audience. If you're doing a presentation to jr. high schoolers, don't present information on an engineering level and vice versa........very simple.

----------


## bchapman

> for f*** sakes
> fun good game
> you got the last one right
> for fun game
> cw = clan war
> mh=map hacker
> you can find these terms on command and conquer zero hour along with many others.... online games ...


I LOVE C&C

----------


## rabernet

> But I would hope everyone making that choice will keep their audience in mind....as well as keep in mind the purpose of this forum, which is _communication_ rather than gameplay. If you still want to type "lazy" or whatever....just realize that many of us may skim over or skip entirely what you're trying to say....and you may get more than one request asking you to speak more clearly.


I'm one of those that just skips over posts that are typed "lazy". I just don't have time to try to figure out what is being typed or written. I don't negative rep people for it, I just move on to another thread where I can understand what's being asked.

----------


## jglass38

> I LOVE C&C


Music Factory?  Things that make you go hmmmm...

----------


## stangs13

> Music Factory? Things that make you go hmmmm...


I thought that was H&H !! :Wink:

----------


## kittyish

well as you can see i didnt type ne one short and felt that i got my message across....http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=35556

----------


## recycling goddess

i think part of the problem here, regarding grammar is...

when you are on this site. the people here type out their words pretty much completely. this isn't a gaming site and honestly, there are many of us who don't do any gaming so we have no idea what's being said. 

so, like someone said very well above me... you need to make your post appropriate for your readers and on this site, your readers are fellow herpers, not gamers  :Smile:

----------


## kittyish

then i can say this... i understand that this isnt a gaming site and i will try to type completly... but i ask this in return, if i use short type then please tell me ...dont tarnish my rep because of it... and i just know it will take some getting used to...

----------


## JLC

> ...dont tarnish my rep because of it...


That was fixed, by the way.  The comment is still there, but the rep point zeroed out.  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

:Smile: 

well i never gave you the negative points but i am glad i was able to assist you (with the other members posts/thoughts as well) to help you understand... and the best part... it sounds like you are staying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YIPPPPPEEEEEEE!

edited to add: good job judy!

----------


## kittyish

yes i saw i didnt know who to thank... thank you madam!!!!!!!! and i do want to stay because this site has been quite educational and i am excited to see that i am not the only freak out there when it comes to my exotics!

----------


## Freakie_frog

This is hard to have checks and balances without adding more for the Mods. or admins. I think that to give negative rep it should be set up that you have a set number of poss. rep points or be a veterian. Or something like that. I hope this dosent earn me bad points. LOL 

This might not work cause there are many people on here that might not meet these requirements. People that I respect their option and value their information. Or even something like you can't post neg rep points untill you have been a member for like 3 months or 6 or even a year. I don't know really like I said hard to do with out adding to the mods or admins.  :Tip of the Hat:  

I agree with Adam that if people were made to leave their name maybe they wouldn't want to try and hide. If I get neg points I like to know who I offended. Not to flame or retaliate, but I want the chance to explain my post or even apologize if I am wong or a little quick to judge then I will say so. And the same with the poss. I might wont to thank them for their support or comments

----------


## TheAudOne

I like the idea of being able to say "thanks for helping me" or "great idea!" etc. in the positive rep. section. But I do feel there should be some sort of criteria *spelling, for negative reputation points. I dont know if that makes since or not, but do you get what I am saying? 

 I mean I hardly ever get pissed off or anything, and even fewer times will you see me say something that might upset someone else...even if there in my opinion wrong or whatever...I usually am passive. 

The first time I spoke up on this site and just posted my feelings, I recieved a negative reputation point.....sad. Because everyone on there that was "getting into it" with me, well by the end of the hour we were all "friends" again. 

I think some one might have jumped the gun before letting me explain things. 
So yes that makes me sad, I'm a nice person, coming here to learn and be with people that have the same interests as me. I didnt come here to be made to feel bad about speaking my mind....we do live in america right? Just making sure. 



Well just know, I wont ever use negative reputation points...unless you make a death threat, insult my family or abuse your pets/children.

Other than that, since I've been on this site I've giving good rep. to alot of people, ones that disagree with me for being able to challenge me, ones for answering a question of mine, for posting a great subject etc.

You catch more flies with honey then you do vinager....life's to short to have anything negative in it so I plan on living a little longer lol. 

Love to all.

The Happy Hippy 
~Audrey

----------


## kittyish

Amen!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shaun J

> I didnt come here to be made to feel bad about speaking my mind....we do live in america right? Just making sure.


Great post, but I have something to say to this.

Ball-pythons.net is a privately ran forum, and while the mods and admins don't treat us unfairly, they could if they wanted to. They could ban you for speaking your mind, BUT I know they wouldn't unless you are making a death threat, racist remark, etc....

----------


## TheAudOne

By no means was a speaking about the admins or mods. They do an amazing job on this site....better than I could I know that for a fact. I would for sure be the one with my finger on the banned trigger  :Very Happy:  

But its just a few members that I have come across that are a little in your face, and unfortunatly for me...I end up feeling like the underdog. 

Some people need to step back and remember, they were not born professional know it all's of all things reptile. At one time we were all newbies.....treat newbies and others how you wished you would be treated. The way I look at life is, treat everyone and everything with compasion and respect, in hopes that when I'm down one of those that I have touched  in some way will be there the way I was for them. 

Lets face it, when you get to the top you remember all the nice people in your life....not the *******s.

----------


## Kizerk

for a while i had no opinions on this but after being a lurking member for a year, i checked my user cp, and i got neg rep from someone who said it was rude of me to ask people how much they spent on their animals.... um ok. sorry i wasn't aware that it was rude. i was just curious, cos i was savin up for my own snake... sheesh

n i only asked the question once

----------


## Razaiel

> ....we do live in america right? Just making sure.  
> ~Audrey


Er - no, actually  :Wink:   - don't worry, not getting at ya!!

But must agree with BPKid - this is a very good forum and run extremely well - I've been on some crap ones believe me, which is a shame because some of them actually have some very knowledgeable people on them.

----------


## TheAudOne

[QUOTE=Razaiel]Er - no, actually  :Wink:  - don't worry, not getting at ya!!

oooppppsssss  :Wink:

----------

